# The Gizmo 24 Stealth Mod - HD Slideshow



## Alex (1/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Wow @Alex, that looks so cool, thanks for sharing

I think an 18650 version would be needed for more battery life and performance, but still in a compact setup. Really cool. Its sort of like an eGrip but you can just change the atomiser and battery. Super.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/2/15)

@Gizmo should get him one of these. Then he can say it was named after him....hahaha.
Personally I don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

